# Warning - Silsbee Quality Meats - Meat Market



## fishorcutbait (Jun 17, 2010)

I guess shame on them the first time and shame on me the second applies in this case. I brought a fully cleaned deer, deboned, to this processor and asked for jalapeno sausage, green onion and hamburger meat. The sausage I got back had hair and bone in it. When I asked the cause, they said it was policy to mix all meat together as batches of the different kinds of sausage were ordered. 

I decided this year to try them again. Thinking that the above example may be a one off, I brought another WT in. One deer was $243. I questioned them about the charges and they basically gave me a bunch of stuff I didn't order and then demanded payment when I went to pick up my order. Their excuse was they were too busy to call and make sure I was ok receiving more stuff than we had originally talked about because of their minimum order policy on certain types of sausage. We get enough of the government spending our money for us, without asking. I hate the fact that places of service feel they can do the same. 

I had another friend this year experience the same thing with the hair and bone. 

If you use this company, please be careful, communicate clearly and be ready for potential problems. Not sure if something has changed in their ownership or if they are just too busy. We are taking our business elsewhere and I wanted to inform all of my 2-cool family of the potential issues that can exist. Good luck.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

I had a bad experience with a processor in Dickinson once. They ground everything, including back straps, into link sausage, then tried to tell me I CALLED them after I dropped it off and told them to do so! It goes without saying, I never went back.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

You talking bout the little joint off 327 around the dollar store?

Â©


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Lots of people do not know about batch proccessing, I will not take any of my deer meat to a batch proccessor, we have a local hole in the wall type place that will actually proccess the meat you bring them and get your meat back to you. I know people that have taken real good care of thier deer only to get spoiled un edible meat back and have known people to leave deer hanging in the heat, all weekend, yet get back good meat. Then commit well I geuss it didn't hurt it. I just wonder who got thier rotten deer?


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

This is a prime example of why I always have, and always will process my own deer meat. I have never used a processor to take care of my meat, it's not that hard to cut up and package a deer. If you do your own you know what your feeding your family. Who knows what they're giving you.


----------



## bumblebee2 (Feb 1, 2013)

I use Jackson Packing right on 96 about 3 or 4 miles north of the wal-mart in Silsbee.
There is no sign out front except early in deer season they put up a sign that says "Deer Processing". It's a modest sized building with a fiberglass bull on the roof.
The stuff they have made for me has always been excellent, it's all mine and the price is fair.

their number is 409-385-4573


----------



## fishorcutbait (Jun 17, 2010)

spurgersalty said:


> You talking bout the little joint off 327 around the dollar store?
> 
> Â©


 Not sure on the 327 question. I don't pay much attention to the hwy signs. 96 north out of Lumberton and exit the feeder just in front of the new (newer) Cowboy Dodge. There is a Wal-Mart and Chilis on your right. Turn left at the stop sign and go about (2) miles. This is the little meat market at the top of the second hill next to the Mexican restaurant.


----------



## fishorcutbait (Jun 17, 2010)

bumblebee2 said:


> I use Jackson Packing right on 96 about 3 or 4 miles north of the wal-mart in Silsbee.
> There is no sign out front except early in deer season they put up a sign that says "Deer Processing". It's a modest sized building with a fiberglass bull on the roof.
> The stuff they have made for me has always been excellent, it's all mine and the price is fair.
> 
> their number is 409-385-4573


Thanks for the advice. I will give them a try.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Jackson Packing AND Silsbee Quality Meats are owned by the same family...they have another one in Jasper....WW


----------

